# Favorite colors for a polo shirt



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

I like navy and white.


----------



## phil ritchie (May 21, 2010)

1) white
2) white
3) white


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Olive, definitely. I always reach for it first among polos. But I lack a navy polo and will rank that very highly also once I bag it.

I tend to prefer OCBDs to polos even in the summer, so I tend to go for the polo colors (solid, a bit darker) that aren't covered in OCBDs. 

I think a white OCBD looks (and feels) much better than my LE white polo. (I prefer Uniqlo anyway.)


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

My top three

1. Navy
2. Green
3. Red


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*Navy is good. White for tennis?*

I'm of the opinion that darker colors look better. The two that I like a lot are orange and a sort of Newport blue. Hot pink is also great, as is emerald green.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Light and bright for my polos.
Bright teal-green, blue or red.
I do have navy and olive right now, but they don't get worn with as much joy.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

I keep looking for a color and cut that doesn't make me look fat (I'm starting to realize that it is me that makes the polo look fat).


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Black, burgundy, navy, white, red, and dark green are my favorite polo colors.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

My main preferences in order:


Green
Blue
Burgundy
Pink
Orange


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Of the nine or so I own my favorite is a bubble-gumish pink. I also like my navy, lavender, and kelly green ones quite a bit.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

^ I agree with you on the bubble gum pick a great colour for summer. I have about 3 in various shades of pink.

2nd lavender.

3rd navy.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

In no particular order...

Navy
White
Pink
Red/Blue horizontal striped
Pink/Blue horizontal striped


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

All the ones I had in the 80s had collars and cuffs that contrasted with the body of the shirt, which nobody seems to do anymore. If I could find, say, an orange shirt with light blue collar and cuffs I'd be interested, but given the meager offerings available these days I just don't care.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

royal blue
pink
hunter green


----------



## chadwick (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't have a favorite. It all depends on the outfit and the occasion. As for what I wear most often, I would say probably navy and white. I never wear black. I also don't own any striped polos.


----------



## Theoden (Dec 16, 2009)

chacend said:


> I keep looking for a color and cut that doesn't make me look fat (I'm starting to realize that it is me that makes the polo look fat).


Black or Navy Blue....you might use a thicker mesh, that keeps it shape and doesn't cling.


----------



## Theoden (Dec 16, 2009)

Navy/Royal Blue
Burgundy
Teal/Turquoise
Sage/Light Green.
Forest Green
Light/Sky blue

Vineyard Vines makes nice polos that are not overly saturated/bright in color, and have a laid-back, nautical feel. It's not quite faded, nor is it "heathered". Hard to describe.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Pink for me. I have this season's pink from BB, kind of a hot pink and a 5 year old RL Polo with a green polo man. Next would be white. 

BB has some nice ones this season with contrasting highlighting and some oxford cloth on the inside of the placket. I have a white and a Navy. The collars sre a little too wide though and tend to sit down.


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

1. Pink
2. Dark blue
3. Black
4. White
5. Others


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

All plain - but most with double piping
white 
black 
dark blue 
lime green 
pale blue 
chocolate brown 
red
purple/lilac

And being of a certain sub-culture (Very short hair, Harrington, Dr Martens, ska, reggae, soul ) most of my 2 dozen or so have double piping on the collar and sleeve ends. Brands: Puma, Kappa, Fred Perry, L.O.G.G., Champion, Ben Sherman, Riley, Atalant & some others I can't remember.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Earl, I hope those Docs are oxblood!

Anyhoo....

Navy
Pink
White
Light Blue
Cobalt Blue


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

chacend said:


> I keep looking for a color and cut that doesn't make me look fat (I'm starting to realize that it is me that makes the polo look fat).


Go with the darker solid colors for that slimmer look. Light and bright colors, horozontal stripes and certain patterns will visually inflate you, not unlike a human balloon! This comes from one who (I think) is an inbetweener(?)!


----------



## Dirty Buck (May 28, 2010)

navy
black
burgundy
white


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

In order of preference:
1.) White
2.) Black
3.) Heather grey
4.) Pink


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

phil ritchie said:


> 1) white
> 2) white
> 3) white


WHAT HE SAID.

Played golf today and weatherman said it would be high 70s low 80s. After temp hit 89 and humidity 80% I realized why I have culled my knit shirts to the point where I still have about 15 white pique knits and have given everything else away. Being color-blind this also makes the coordination with trousers coniserably easier.


----------



## AJP (Oct 9, 2012)

Navy, periwinkle, light blue, warm deep red (not to wear excessively though only), "tangerine" orange (nautica - used to do this back in their beginnings).


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Essentials are pink, white, navy and grey - I also like black, red and green.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

7 year zombie thread...

I like pink and blue, white too...when I go to the zoo...maybe you too?

Seriously, the only color that gives me pause is red. Why? Because, once I was wearing a red polo and khakis and stopped into Target to buy something, and at least 4 times, people asked me questions. I realized that I was wearing the Target "uniform" -- and so my red polo gets little wear.


----------



## David_Brotchie (Aug 5, 2016)

1. Navy
2. White
3. Red

Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

David_Brotchie said:


> 1. Navy
> 2. White
> 3. Red
> 
> Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk


You can wear those in either of our countries and still be considered patriotic. :aportnoy:


----------



## paxonus (Dec 26, 2016)

As I only wear them in the summer, I like yellow.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Navy
Cornflower blue 
Light green
Olive green


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

White

Dove (light) grey

Pale blue

Navy 


But I really just wear the first two

Edit add: realized I left off pale pink - one of my favorites for a polo shirt. The more washed out the better.


----------



## London380sl (Apr 17, 2009)

Just pulled out my summer clothes and have come to the conclusion I have WAY too many polo shirts.

Favorite 5 colors for me in no particular order:

White
Light blue
Burgundy
Pink
Orange


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. Knit, collared polo shirts are the way of the past. These days vented fishing shirts, in all manner of colors, have won my allegiance. "Viva la difference!"


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Joe Beamish said:


> Olive, definitely. I always reach for it first among polos. But I lack a navy polo and will rank that very highly also once I bag it.
> 
> I tend to prefer OCBDs to polos even in the summer, so I tend to go for the polo colors (solid, a bit darker) that aren't covered in OCBDs.
> 
> I think a white OCBD looks (and feels) much better than my LE white polo. (I prefer Uniqlo anyway.)


Where would one acquire a polo in olive ? I would like to add one to my wardrobe. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

navy
white
pink


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I am new to any sense of style, went Trad, and found Navy, White and Heather Grey somewhere. Now that it is close to 100 outside, I could see yellow or other light colours.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Navy, white and heather grey, just opened the package. Also have a Yellow pebble Beach Polo, not worn as often


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

My top ten are White (1 through 9) and Navy. Period. Full Stop.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Just packed three for a weekend trip. Red, White and Black/white stripe.


----------

